# Sending money blocked by WesternUnion



## davep (27 Mar 2020)

Has anyone any experience having being blocked by WesternUnion to either sending or receiving money. I have extensive correspondence with them but I have run into a brick wall. They simply say it’s a privacy issue and that they do not disclose any details about their actions. My concern is that they have blacklisted me somewhere! I simply want to “clear” my good name. I have submitted multiple copies of passport, utility bills, and signed documents they sent to me to return and all to no avail. Dave


----------



## Boyd (27 Mar 2020)

I know it's not what you asked but do you need to go to all this hassle? Western Union aren't exactly the keepers of one's reputation. Can you send or receive the money by other means (Revolut?) and save yourself the stress of this situation?


----------



## Saavy99 (27 Mar 2020)

OP.  Western Union are so dated at this stage...move on and try the many other avenues available for sending money abroad.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (29 Mar 2020)

You'd need to tell us a bit more. Are you sending or receiving? What is the origin of the funds? What are the amounts? What country or countries are involved?

It is likely due to suspicions of money laundering btw.


----------



## davep (29 Mar 2020)

I was sending small amounts  ($50-200) to individuals in both Cambodia and Thailand. Total number of payments was about 6-7 individual payments. I’m a retired teacher and have been teaching teachers in Siem Reap since 2017. Normally there 1-3 months three times a year. Individuals were my tuk tuk driver ,as work for him is patchy and he is sole support for his family. We also sent money to a single mother who we helped buy and run a street food stall in Bangkok. Everything was going well for her but then the virus closed all down. I was sending support money to her to survive this crisis. Neither people have received money before via western union and did not have bank accounts. I feel that WU has a computer generated fraud checker but will not explain to me what went wrong. I have found another money transfer company but am very afraid that WU might share my details and have me blocked all over again.


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (29 Mar 2020)

That's a big shame. None of this would strike me as the kind of thing that would trigger money laundering or terrorist financing warnings internally, but who knows.

You can potentially seek an internal appeal with WU. Not sure if they are subject to review by the Financial Services and Pensions Ombudsmans but it might be worth checking out.


----------



## davep (29 Mar 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I have had multiple emails but always with different agents. I have sent in copies of my passport, recent utility bills, and also EVERY document I could lay my hands on from E11 card to my gun licence ( explaining that the Garda had to vet me). I had to fill in and return (twice) a letter that WU sent to my home address!!! They simply tell me ( generic replies) that to protect their privacy they will tell me nothing. However I know that my emails are being read by individuals who only have a set menu of replies. I have to date failed to speak or email an individual who can check my case


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (29 Mar 2020)

If  you want you can send them a letter setting out your grievance. I doubt you'll get any joy at agent level. 

Their address details seems to be here.


----------



## davep (29 Mar 2020)

Thanks a million for that. Yes, I will do that today. I'm like a dog with a bone, in that I just do not want this to go unanswered. I will keep you posted on my progress (or lack of it) Thanks Dave


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (29 Mar 2020)

You may be able to put in a request for personal data held by them on you too.

Not an expert on this personally.


----------



## davep (29 Mar 2020)

Ok Thanks


----------

